# Trolling Motor Battery Setups



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

Salt said:


> Curious to see custom battery setups for trolling motors. Pics encouraged.
> 
> Like many here, my TM batteries and onboard charger are housed in the front hatch where my fuel tank is stored. They are secured by a strap and the posts are not covered/protected. This setup is not efficient - frankly, it’s dangerous. Since the TM is only run situationally, I’m thinking of building an enclosed box with handles and external posts to lower the probability that things go boom in rough water.


Interesting topic here. Just acquired a 2002 HPX. 2 batteries mounted right beside the fuel tank. Seemed like a good way to start the day with a bang.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I long ago installed a fiberglass coffin cover for my batts in the bow so that I could not only protect the batteries - but also store gear on top of them (the cover was vented on the sides but not on top...). Years later with a slightly different setup (when I went to three batteries instead of two...) I moved my cranking battery back towards the stern and left my TM batteries forward (a pair of wet cell group 27's). With my current setup I have a "table" on top of my batteries with three inches of clearance above them and three legs supporting the table... Will have to take a pic or two to illustrate. The system works well and again allows storage on top of my batts while fully protecting them and also allowing venting during charging. I've forgotten to mention that I do have a dedicated partition between my fuel tank and the bow compartment - that is also fully vented... on my beat up old Maverick...


----------



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

Bob, I would love to see some pics. I am working on a NTM 2002 Maverick. The TM batteries location bothers me. Looks like an issue waiting to happen, mountied right by the tank with nothing covering them. Too much exposed electrical for me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trolling battery on bottom, cranking on top. I rigged this for a customer several months ago on his Chittum.


----------



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Trolling battery on bottom, cranking on top. i rigged this for a customer several months ago on his Chittum.
> 
> View attachment 208499


Are your bases Lexan?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Trolling battery on bottom, cranking on top. i rigged this for a customer several months ago on his Chittum.
> 
> View attachment 208499


That's sweet


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

TM batteries on the sides and house/cranking in the middle. NOCO 2 bank charges both.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

My TM batteries are in the bow locker; the starting/house battery is in the starboard back locker. 
Starting/House battery is lithium. The trolling motor batteries are Odyssey pc1100 agm, wired parallel for a 12V TM. 
2 bank charger. Bank 1 is the starting/house battery and bank 2 is both of the trolling motor batteries charged together.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tceva said:


> Are your bases Lexan?


1/2” starboard


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> That's sweet


Chittum LM1


Jason M said:


> That's sweet


Stacking them left a lot of room for activities! No screws in the floor.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Every time I see a really well set up wiring system (like the one DB is showing) I realize that I'm not much of a marine electrician.... Still with gear in hard commercial service for many years, I'm able to rig what works for me... At any rate here's that battery cover (or table) that I mentioned.








The two batteries under it are group 27's and in a "T" formation the rear one crossways, the front one in line with the keel.. This photo does not show the entire cover - it extends another few inches forward and is set up to sit about three inches above the batts (and those all important cable connections..). You can also see both the partition that separates the fuel tank from the forward locker where the batteries are - as well as the onboard charger by PowerMania... With the cover in place (it's not secured at all and just lifts out when needed) we can load other gear right on top of those trolling motor batteries... The cover is 1/2" white starboard and it covers all it needs to...

Hope this helps "Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I laminated a battery shelf into my front hatch to mount my TM battery. Under the shelf, I installed T-nuts to screw battery tray into. Made up the wires, breaker and high amp quick connects to battery leads, trolling motor leads and TM charger leads. 24v lithium. I don't use an onboard charger and the hatch gutter is wide enough that I can run my TM leads directly to the battery connection and close the hatch without pinching the wires or warping the hatch. Also, my boat is right behind my house so I can tend to the charger whenever I want. I made up this same style wiring harness for @ifsteve 's EVOx and he seems to like not having an onboard charger either.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Jay is correct. With this style wiring harness there is just no reason to have an onboard charger. Just save a few pounds. It only takes a few extra seconds to hook it up. I actually have an "onboard" charger its just not installed on the boat. One less thing on the boat to have to worry about.


----------

